# Body side moulding question



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone install body side moulding across the doors of their Cruze? I would like this protection for my car & was wondering what brand/model people had a good experience with. Did it come body colored or did it need paint to match?


----------



## Meals on Wheels (Feb 5, 2012)

GM recently added Body Side Molding to the Cruze accessories page. It only comes in either black or chrome for about $200 USD. I'm thinking about getting it for my car but I'm a bit curious as to how the black or the chrome would look.

Accessories Details


----------



## MarkG (Jan 7, 2012)

Check the vendors section of the forums. There is a post for moldings there that will color match your cruze. I'm thinking of ordering especially after seeing how much Chevy is charging. Thanks for the link Meals, you helped me.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze ChromeLine Painted Body Side Molding | Sportwing.com | After-Market Auto Accessories

I have the above moldings... the color i ordered matches exactly the color of my car. It gives a nice touch to the car


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just got these in the mail they match great have not put them on yet need to clean car and get into a heated garage so it sticks better
CHEVROLET CRUZE PAINTED BODY SIDE MOLDINGS 2011 2012 | eBay


----------

